# Interior Brick Painting Options



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I always used a fat---1-1.5" nap roller cover and it goes fast. You probably want a masonry primer or at least a good high bond latex acrylic primer under your finish coats.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was not a great idea to have painted it. It's hard to get any paint to stay stuck to the wall in a basement, brick would be a no maintaince wall now you have painted it without using a bonding primer and used the wrong paint. hmm.
Think it was fun trying to paint it wait till it starts peeling, that's real fun to try and get off.
Sorry just my opinion and I get to deal with jobs like this way to often.


----------



## nathan.hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check into those things primer and roller in the future. I think the paint will work out fine for now, it just took awhile.


----------

